# روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

نكمل رحلتنا القديمة لنتنسم عبق تاريخ مصر 

ده *كوبري الخديدو اسماعيل*
الذي يُسمى الآن *كوبري قصر النيل*





















وهذا هو* كورنيش النيل* قديماً





وهذه هي *حلوان *قديماً
*
اول حمامات المياه الكبريتية عام 1888 في حلوان





حلوان سنة 1907





حلوان سنة 30*





_________________________

*الجيــــــــــــــزة**
شارع الهرم قديماً
**طبعاً شارع الهرم قديماً كان عبارة عن فرع من فروع النيل 
ولكنه تم ردمه ولم يعد له أي أثر الآن
وأصبح أزحم شارع في جمهورية مصر العربية




















وهذه هي حديقة الحيوان بالجيزة زمااان





وهذه هو الهرم وابي الهول زمان















صورة لأفراد الجيش البريطاني أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية






*_______________________________
فهرس الموضوع بالترتيب
 *الجزء الأول*
*في حد فاكر التراث الحلو ده يا ترى !!! وفاكر أحدث الإعلانات وعربيات الإسعاف*
*الجزء الثاني*
* صور تراثية للزمن الجميل - جمال مصر قديماً لمن لم يشاهده من قبل*
*الجزء الثالث*
* روعة مصر وجمالها القديم - الجزء الثالث*​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

كازينو على الكورنيش





*موكب ملكي*





*الحارة *المصرية





*قهوة *بلدي





*مقهى *شعبي





الإسماعيلية 1924





أسيوط 1906





مديرية طنطا 1908





كورنيس بور سعيد





قناة السويس 1890





ميناء بور سعيد





صورة خزان أسوان قبل السد العالي (1906)




​


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الإسكندريـــــــــــــــــــــــــة

البورصة القديمة في الإسكندرية





الشاليهات على شاطئ الإسكندرية وتم إزالتها الآن تماماً





الترام في محطة اسبورتنج سنة 1912





شاطئ الإسكندرية سنة 1927





سورة ميناء الإسكندرية سنة 1872






كورنيش الإسكندرية والصورة في الستينيات





محطة الرمل سنة 1873





محطة الترام بسيدي جابر




*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*الفنادق اللى فى الصورة هنا زى ما هى من ساعتها

بنفس روعتها و طرازها القديم*


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الفنادق اللى فى الصورة هنا زى ما هى من ساعتها
> 
> بنفس روعتها و طرازها القديم*



فعلاً لأن اسكندرية أكتر مدينة حافظت على تراثها 
زي ما هو في أغلب المباني
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 نوفمبر 2013)

مجهود رائع أستاذى 
بس الواحد حزن على مدى التأخر 
اللى وصلنا ليه .


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مجهود رائع أستاذى
> بس الواحد حزن على مدى التأخر
> اللى وصلنا ليه .



هانعمل ايه بس يا جميل
بدل ما نتقدم ونبقى افضل بنتأخر ونبقى أصعب
وده حال الدنيا يعني المنحنى بعد لما يعلى يبدأ يهبط وبعدين يعلى وهكذا
​


----------



## bent el noor (26 نوفمبر 2013)

حبيبتى يامصر 
صور جميله والحلو فيها اننا عمالين نقارن  بين زمان ودلوقتى
كل عصر وفيه الحلو والوحش 
اكتر حاجة كلنا مركزين عليها هى نظافه البلد 




وعموما الستات رجعوا زى زمان وملوا القهاوى بالشيشه زى المعلمة فتكاات  

مجهود رائع استاذ ايمن  تستاهل عليه احلى تقييم
ومنتظرين المزيد


----------



## aymonded (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههه شوفتي بقى
احنا نسينا المعلمة فتكات، طبعاً زمان كان له مساوئ برضو كتير
الفقر الكبير والفتوات في الحواري القديمة وحاجات كانت غريبة 
انتهت حالياً وبقى ليها شكل تاني خالص
​


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2015)

*ليت الزمان يعووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووود
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 أكتوبر 2015)

صور جميله استاذ ايمن
للأسف الدول بتتقدم واحنا اللى بنتأخر


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2015)

عندك حق دية الحقيقة
​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2015)

قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان .. صور نادرة فعلا ومحتاجين نشوفها من وقت للتانى علشان نتذكر شكل بلادنا وسلوك حياتنا وحضارتنا اتكونت ازاى  واتدهورت بلادنا كمان  ازاى 

هو فعلا كل وقت وله جماله وكل فترة كان فيها مصاعب مش معنى ان البلد كانت نضيفة وفاضية انه الناس كانت مرتاحة وملهاش شكاوى  كان فى فقر وكان فى امراض مستعصية ملهاش علاج وكان فيه احتلال وكان فى استبداد وطغاة اغنياء كان فى مساوىء كتير
بس كان فى رقى وزوء كان فى انسانية كان فى نظافة ودول كلهم مرتبطين بسلوك الانسان احنا اتغيرنا وللأسوء وده الجانب المحزن والمخجل


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2015)

المشكلة الغريبة ان في الزمن ده 
كان فيه اخلاق ونظافة مش موجودة حالياً
بالرغم من أن كان هناك صعوبات شديدة للغاية
​


----------



## soul & life (26 أكتوبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> المشكلة الغريبة ان في الزمن ده
> كان فيه اخلاق ونظافة مش موجودة حالياً
> بالرغم من أن كان هناك صعوبات شديدة للغاية
> ​



اه فعلا رغم ضيق الرزق والاحتلال الغربى واستغلال خير البلد وفقر شعبها الا انهم كانوا ناس شياكة شياكة يعنى  يكفى اخلاقهم واحترامهم  لبعض ومحبتهم لوطنهم
تحس انه فى الوقت ده المصرى كان لسه بخيره  مصرى على ابوه يعنى ههههه لسه مستهلكش والدنيا ممرمتتطهوش وغيرت فى طباعه اللى احنا بنشوفه حاليا ده مصرى بعد الحرب والنقع والغسل والممرطة :act23: يعنى الدنيا دكته بما فيه الكفاية فمقدرش يحتفظ بخواصه وصفاته


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حقيقي صوح صح صحيح
​


----------

